

Fake App Becomes Real  - davislover
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/13/jotly-lives-parody-app-goes-live-in-itunes/

======
akg
I wonder if being uberly social about things will eventually lead to the anti-
social revolution. Who's in for creating the next big wave, "deface book"?

Actually, that's not a bad idea, Defacebook will let you create mustaches on
your friend's profile pictures. ;-)

~~~
josephmosby
The marketing of apps has switched from "we're making old styles of connecting
easier" (i.e. Facebook being a re-hash of existing college facebooks) to "you
would never have really wanted to do this in the first place, but now it's
easy so you will."

Word of mouth is STILL the best way to spread ideas, which is why platforms
such as Twitter and Facebook remain viable. They're capable of being used in
all sorts of ways, but their core strength is that they're simply about
connecting people and then letting people decide how they want to share
information. The more app developers attempt to structure what information
people are sharing, the less useful the tool becomes - especially when it's
information that was never really shared in the pre-social web age.

~~~
adam-a
I agree, this is the aspect which makes this joke app more appealing in some
ways than the real ones. The lack of constraints, the ability to rate
anything, could be quite empowering for users and allow them to shape the
service to suit them. In the same way that Twitter now has @links and #tags as
a real feature but originally it was just text. This is paving the cowpaths
and seems like a really strong way to build something as hard to nail down as
a social network.

------
joejohnson
When did this launch? I downloaded it 5 minutes ago, made a quick account and
posted a photo of a candle... and since then there have been multiple other
users "nearby" that have rated things. I'm impressed how many people are
actually using this.

------
danko
Here's the posting on Scott Hansen's blog about the making of the original
Jotly video. Quite inspired, although I shudder to think what would happen if
Jotly _actually_ proves to be a success. I'm not ready for anti-marketing
copycats.

[http://blog.iso50.com/25994/jotly-share-everything-with-
ever...](http://blog.iso50.com/25994/jotly-share-everything-with-everyone/)

Incidentally, Scott Hansen is also the guy behind Tycho Music. I just love
unexpected connections like that.

~~~
alexcornell
When I wrote that article, we were joking about making it real. Now we're
joking about it becoming successful. Here's to hoping two jokes come true :)

~~~
ebiester
Well, it's more fun than it has any right to be. I fear it's the kind of thing
that could collapse under its own weight in that if it were to get too big,
everyone would try to use it as advertizing for their products, making it
boring.

------
wgx
Lesson: a working, usable idea + Techcrunch promo = adoption.

And adoption is all that social services really need to get going, even if
they're a joke. Longevity is a totally different matter of course.

------
masonhensley
Example of a rating via web. Thankfully they build a web view for ratings...

Stain on Couch: "D-" <http://www.jotly.co/jot/75025>

~~~
samstave
Jesus Christ. I Zillowed the house in which this stain occurs.

Even in Nashville houses are .5 Mil. WTF.

Where can one live any longer without requiring 200K salary?

~~~
mattdeboard
most places.

------
karpathy
I found the live feed of Jots fun to watch: <http://www.jotly.co/jots>
(potentially NSFW of course).

Also, I rated my evening at the computer as a B- and the founder commented and
suggested that I try to watch some TV. And that's just hilarious.

------
kin
Isn't this pretty much Oink?

~~~
joejohnson
Isn't that pretty much the point?

